# Canon EOS 5D Mark III Replacement Talk [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 28, 2016)

```
Over the last 48 hours, we’ve seen and heard a lot of talk about the EOS 5D Mark III replacement. Nothing I’ve seen has come from a known source, but I’ll pass it along anyway.</p>
<p>These are direct quotes of what we’ve been told or seen.</p>
<blockquote><p>“Next 5D will be announced around NAB and will be called 5D X. 4k is certain, moderate pixel count and <span class="il">new</span> AF system based on 1D X II. No separate video-orientated version.”</p>
<p>“We have been told Canon upcoming Canon 5D series camera will have Canon <em>Log</em> and Wide DR gamut. [<a href="http://thenewcamera.com/canon-5d-mark-iv-coming-with-4k-and-dualpixel-cmos-af-sensor/" target="_blank">source</a>]”</p>
<p>“The next full frame body from Canon will also move to CFast, along with an SD card slot. Which I assume is for 4K video.”</p>
<p>“The follow-up to the EOS 5D Mark III is already in testing with a select group of photographers and is basically ready for production beyond obvious software tweaks.”</p></blockquote>
<p>Everything above is rated as [CR1] and comes from different places, please treat the information accordingly.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## LSXPhotog (Feb 28, 2016)

Hmmm, I'll believe it when I see it. But a 5DX that shoots 4K sounds like wishful thinking. I just want 24-32mp sensor with similar technology as the 1DX, 8-10fps, and good AF at -3EV. I have money waiting for this... Haha


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 28, 2016)

Considering that its Canon not going to get my hopes high. Surely this be another boring and disapointing camera release.


----------



## CanoKnight (Feb 28, 2016)

dilbert said:


> 5DX ... yay! ugh.
> 
> What will Canon do when they get to "5DX Mark III"? 5DY?  Or "5DU"?
> 
> ...





1dx II's 4k video quality is superb. But seeing that Canon fiercely protects it's higher end video market we will probably see a watered down 4k in the 5dx compared to the 1dx2. And if that turns out to be the case it's sayonara Canon, konnichiwa Panasonic.


----------



## pwp (Feb 28, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> Considering that its Canon not going to get my hopes high. Surely this be another boring and disappointing camera release.


Aww that's so sad. Don't worry, be happy...

-pw


----------



## dolina (Feb 28, 2016)

Naming conventions aside I look forward to this happening.

With the inclusion of CFast and hopefully UHS-II bus SD cards I wonder what will be continuous shooting speed and dynamic range of the RAW images.

As it stands these are the drive speeds of all the currently sold bodies using CF cards. From fastest to slowest

Canon

16.0 fps - 1D X Mark II (with CFast)
14.0 fps - 1D X
10.0 fps - 7D Mark II 
06.0 fps - 5D Mark III
05.0 fps - 5DS R

Nikon

14.0 fps - D5 (with XQD)
11.0 fps - D4S (with XQD)
07.0 fps - D300S
05.0 fps - D810

I would love to see the 5D Mark III replacement matching the 7D Mark II's 10.0 fps or go even faster.

TBH I wish the transition to CFast 2.0 happened as early with the 7D Mark II in 2014. Followed by the 5DS R in 2015. The 50MP 5DS R would have greatly benefited from the 600MB/s read/write speed of CFast 2.0. It would have been awesome that the 5D Mark III had it in 2012 but CFast 2.0 was released at the end of that year.

The same applies with bodies sold from 2011 should have UHS-II bus SD card slots so read/writes of 312MB/s would have been possible.


----------



## pwp (Feb 28, 2016)

As CR states, this is all from a source without a track record so should be read with a grain of salt. 

Who cares what it's called...5DX, 5D-MkIV, 5d-Jupiter, 5D-Donut. 8) It's going to be a great camera.

Just hoping the Mp's don't go over 24Mp and if it has to have CFast, make it twin slot. Mixed slots are a darn nuisance. The 1DX was great with twin CF. The 1DXII blew it with CFast & CF.  Why? It's dumb!

Canon, have the guts to do what Apple does. They just don't care risking annoying a million people with things like new proprietory connections, they've been doing this for years. The 12 inch Macbook shipped with just USB-C connection, the next iPhone will likely ship without the familiar 19th century (literally!) headphone jack. But all these initially hard-to-swallow changes pave the way to new superior standards. Just bite the bullet and go twin CFast. Like it or not this is the future so rather than include a design/configuration decision that looks like it's been made by a divided, nervous committee, do an Apple and go twin CFast. If you can't do that then do twin CF.

Historically mixed card slots will be regarded as a quaint, somewhat confused transitionary compromise.

-pw


----------



## Mac Duderson (Feb 28, 2016)

pwp said:


> Just hoping the Mp's don't go over 24Mp
> -pw



GOSH I second that!! ;D I remember when the magapixel war became a joke but now they started again and no one bats an eye. But I'm already at 32TB of external drives and don't want to go any further. I have had 4 friends complain when the D800 went 32mp, they didn't realize until their cards packed it in half ways through weddings!
PLEASE Canon keep the mp's low on this thing! :-[
I have been patiently waiting with my 5D2's to upgrade but don't want to shell out for a 1DX2 and was never sold on the 5D3.
I don't get why people say they want high MP's on the 5D4 (X). You want a high mp 5D body? The 5Ds is already out! ;D
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE Canon keep the mp's low! I'll buy 2!!! he he! ;D 8)


----------



## shussainfotos (Feb 28, 2016)

I started my wedding business last year, and to add a second camera in my gears list I was just about to buy another 5d Mark iii a few hours ago. That's when I came across this post. I guess I will just have to wait three months. The wedding season does not start till then anyways.


----------



## dolina (Feb 28, 2016)

shussainfotos said:


> I started my wedding business last year, and to add a second camera in my gears list I was just about to buy another 5d Mark iii a few hours ago. That's when I came across this post. I guess I will just have to wait three months. The wedding season does not start till then anyways.


TBH I would stick with another 5D Mark III. When the replacement comes out the price of that body will plummet.

Problem with new gear is that you need to relearn how to use it and unless it is a client requirement to have the new body I see no business reason to upgrade to it.


----------



## Sayan (Feb 28, 2016)

> "The follow-up to the *EOS 5D Mark III* is already in testing with a select group of photographers and is basically ready for production beyond obvious *software tweaks*.”



whats that ?? any software update ??


----------



## -1 (Feb 28, 2016)

LSXPhotog said:


> Hmmm, I'll believe it when I see it. But a 5DX that shoots 4K sounds like wishful thinking. I just want 24-32mp sensor with similar technology as the 1DX, 8-10fps, and good AF at -3EV. I have money waiting for this... Haha


Hmm... Keep your money well invested. It seems like Canon cusumers are expected to chose between pixels an DR. Unfortunatly it seems unlikely that Canon are going to sell a fiver that trumps the DX2 in both respects at this time. 20mp for you!?!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Feb 28, 2016)

I have only three wishes for the 5D III replacement:
1. Better DNR
2. higher frame rate.
3. Ability to do audio annotations.


----------



## RickWagoner (Feb 28, 2016)

I already told you people this last week.... 



read my old posts....


----------



## addola (Feb 28, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> I have only three wishes for the 5D III replacement:
> 1. Better DNR
> 2. higher frame rate.
> 3. Ability to do audio annotations.



What's DNR? Dynamic Range? If so, I agree, and the newer camera should have better dynamic range, and lower ISO noise.

I may add: 1/250 (or even higher) Flash sync speed, and better AF, and maybe even face and eye detection like on Sony A7 series.


----------



## -1 (Feb 28, 2016)

addola said:


> I may add: 1/250 (or even higher) Flash sync speed, and better AF, and maybe even face and eye detection like on Sony A7 series.


Smile detector? ;-|


----------



## fon-foto (Feb 28, 2016)

(If Canon are reading!) Also awaiting a dual 5Dii upgrade... improved AF and notably better DR, sub 25mp and I'll be sold.


----------



## dgwarmyman (Feb 28, 2016)

As someone who has pre-ordered the 1DX Mark II, I'll probably go crazy if Canon releases the next 5D with improved video features over the upcoming 1DX. For instance, these rumors suggest the 5D might include C-log, which is one key feature missing from the upcoming 1DX. If the aforementioned is true, I really hope Canon adds C-log to the 1DX. There's still time with the first models not slated to ship until April; fingers crossed.


----------



## nicksotgiu (Feb 28, 2016)

NAB of course is video orientated but so close to the 1D X mark II... I have my doubts.
God I hope it's true though, a 5D with C-log?! yes please! ;D


----------



## yli (Feb 28, 2016)

*Is it real "The Canon 5DX Is Coming"?*

Got something interesting from http://bokeh.digitalrev.com

The Canon 5DX Is Coming
http://bokeh.digitalrev.com/article/the-canon-5dx-is-coming

If it's true, I will buy one to replace 5D2.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 28, 2016)

Mac Duderson said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Just hoping the Mp's don't go over 24Mp
> ...



Just use MRAW, I've been doing it for years and it's nice to be able to go to full RAW when you can expect aggressive cropping.


----------



## Viper28 (Feb 28, 2016)

They can call it whatever they like, 5DX, 5D4 even "Cindy", don't care as long as they deliver it soon, hopefully with c. 30mpx, 8fps and upgraded AF.


----------



## hubie (Feb 28, 2016)

To march in line with a lot of comments here, based on the founded, completely wholehearted, rumors, I hope for a 1D-X mk II without battery grip relabeled as the 5D mk IV or X, whatever, but with 18 FPS! Because I use that sooo often, and this is why I bought the 5D mk III, but I miss the 18 fps so much .
and 8K would be nice, although I would never use it, because it's a hell of a data grave and complicated to edit in post. Anyway, I guess my 14 sub YT channel doesn't need 4K or higher yet, does it?


----------



## AWR (Feb 28, 2016)

Oh, look so many young Panasonic-boys hanging out on Canon forum. I wonder why.

Anyway, CF vs. CFast is interesting issue.
Magic Lantern can't currently do much more with 5D3, because the hardware limits that the dated CF system has.

I was thinking that it would be great way from Canon to protect their high end models againts Magic Lantern, if they stick with CF, as it would be really hard getting 4K RAW out with CF cards.

But then again, I think it's more of an issue of ergonomics ja image (not the one that counts) that makes small companys buy C300 II rather than much cheaper and probably better, yet trickier Magic Lantern 4K RAW 5D X.

Have to remember that in the film industry many people still avoid RAW shooting, even tough they have everyhing they need in their hands.


----------



## hubie (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: Is it real "The Canon 5DX Is Coming"?*

It is totally true and there is nothing to say against it. Although it is rumors, it is certain.
The rumor is backed up by the picture, which contradictorily says "5D mk IV" when the title say "5DX". 
Else, I have to complement you for opening another thread than the thread on the rumors on the front page about the 5D mk IV, which basically already says it all what you say here, but luckily you gave us the chance to discuss your point here in detail.

Have a very nice day!


----------



## jebrady03 (Feb 28, 2016)

LOL at the people who don't understand market segmentation... A 5D line camera with 10 FPS?! 8 is a stretch. 10 isn't even dreaming, it's hallucinating.


----------



## kaihp (Feb 28, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> I have only three wishes for the 5D III replacement:
> 1. Better DNR
> 2. higher frame rate.
> 3. Ability to do audio annotations.



Keith,

1) I think you can rest assured that the 5D3 replacement will have a better DR, especially in the shadows: Canon was very eager to show this with the 1Dx2 at their demo day this past Thursday and I am quite certain that they will put that tech into the "5D4" as well.
2) My gut feeling is that we will see a modest bump in frame rate (no higher than 8fps).


----------



## zim (Feb 28, 2016)

mrsfotografie said:


> Just use MRAW, I've been doing it for years and it's nice to be able to go to full RAW when you can expect aggressive cropping.



That's what I thought when the 5Ds was released and I still wonder how quickly the buffer fills when in MRAW, no one answered my original question on that one.

Why not 30mpx RAW 5fps, 20mpx RAW 8fps for the 5DIV. 
I think it will be a straight 24mpx and 8fps though and I'm happy.

Improved high ISO noise

I've never used video on any DSLR and have been in the don't care camp but I have to admit I'm intrigued with the idea of playing around with frame grab from 4k, may be rubbish but I'd like to find out.

cfast + SD slot please. 
I get how the mixed slots in the 1DX2 could be an issue, pros in a pressure situation and the slots are visibly very similar, that really should have been 2 cfasts. It would be impossible to make that mistake with an SD slot, so as long as the SD is a fast spec I'd rather have the convenience of being able to buy a card just about anywhere if I get caught short.

I really don't want is called a 'cindy' though, draw the line at that one ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 28, 2016)

shussainfotos said:


> I started my wedding business last year, and to add a second camera in my gears list I was just about to buy another 5d Mark iii a few hours ago. That's when I came across this post. I guess I will just have to wait three months. The wedding season does not start till then anyways.



If its announced in April (Unlikely), then plan on getting one in July, and Lightroom should be updated to handle Raws by August or September. Then third party flash equipment lenses, etc may or may not need updates.

The bottom line is you should not depend on rumors for purchasing decisions where your income is at risk.


----------



## Diltiazem (Feb 28, 2016)

Makes sense.

I always thought 5DIII successor will have better video features than 1D XII. Demand for video is much higher among 5D series users than 1D series users. With 5D 4/X Canon will try to reclaim the position of the best video oriented DSLR. Canon will make sure that with 5D 4/X 5D series remains the most loved event camera for another 3 or 4 years. I am expecting DPAF, CFast, higher DR, WiFi, GPS, better AF, sub 30 MP and 8 FPS max.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Feb 28, 2016)

The 5DX name is indeed correct, but that's all I know about the 5D3 replacement.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Feb 28, 2016)

dgwarmyman said:


> As someone who has pre-ordered the 1DX Mark II, I'll probably go crazy if Canon releases the next 5D with improved video features over the upcoming 1DX. For instance, these rumors suggest the 5D might include C-log, which is one key feature missing from the upcoming 1DX. If the aforementioned is true, I really hope Canon adds C-log to the 1DX. There's still time with the first models not slated to ship until April; fingers crossed.



I'd expect a big fw update to the 1DX II down the track to redress the glaring omissions from the camera. The clamour form pros to have C-log, etc will be too loud to ignore.

One way the 1DXII can still differentiate itself from 5DX is that 5DX might only shoot 4K @ 30fps vs 4K @ 60fps.


----------



## tron (Feb 28, 2016)

Mr Majestyk said:


> The 5DX name is indeed correct, but that's all I know about the 5D3 replacement.


How exactly do you know that?


----------



## midluk (Feb 28, 2016)

How fast could Canon even come out with the 5D4/5DX (assuming they want to and have its design finished), taking into account that the production lines are likely busy with the initial batches of the 1DX2 and 80D?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 28, 2016)

tron said:


> Mr Majestyk said:
> 
> 
> > The 5DX name is indeed correct, but that's all I know about the 5D3 replacement.
> ...



A little birdie told him.


----------



## Antono Refa (Feb 28, 2016)

pwp said:


> Canon, have the guts to do what Apple does. They just don't care risking annoying a million people with things like new proprietary connections, they've been doing this for years.



Taking risks and annoying a million people is how Apple lost the PC market to MS & Intel. Yes, 32 bit processors and a GUI were the future, but people went the cheaper, slower, safer way MS provided them.


----------



## Bernard (Feb 28, 2016)

shussainfotos said:


> I started my wedding business last year, and to add a second camera in my gears list I was just about to buy another 5d Mark iii a few hours ago. That's when I came across this post. I guess I will just have to wait three months. The wedding season does not start till then anyways.



Do yourself a favor and get a cheap 1DX while you can. Your business needs will be sorted for the next 5 years.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Feb 28, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Majestyk said:
> ...



Yes and I said so 2 days before Canon Rumors also heard this. I know a Canon employee testing the replacement and all he would tell me is the name change, they have dropped the mark IV naming.


----------



## kevl (Feb 28, 2016)

Well if they indeed are going to change the name to 5DX then it is reasonable to expect an exceptional body. This is the first time in a long time I've been excited about the successor to my trusty 5DIII. 

I'm OK with CFast, so long as there is also a fast SD slot. I think 24MP is the sweet spot and that's what I expect it to be. It definitely needs better dynamic range. The camera is a wedding/event camera. That is the segment it sits in so they need to make something that excels at that work. Illuminated AF points! We need them. This is pretty much my only real complaint about the 5DIII.


----------



## -1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Mr Majestyk said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...



As DX is likely to stand for action video crossover we can then expect a lower spec cam targeted as less money saturated audience than the 1DX2. Assuming you being right, off course...


----------



## Besisika (Feb 28, 2016)

dgwarmyman said:


> As someone who has pre-ordered the 1DX Mark II, I'll probably go crazy if Canon releases the next 5D with improved video features over the upcoming 1DX. For instance, these rumors suggest the 5D might include C-log, which is one key feature missing from the upcoming 1DX. If the aforementioned is true, I really hope Canon adds C-log to the 1DX. There's still time with the first models not slated to ship until April; fingers crossed.


+1
I am with you. 
Even though I don't need the C-log, one of my most wanted feature of the C-100 is wide DR and I really don't see any reason for the 1DX II not to have it. I tolerate the lack of C-log and magnify during recording (but that's just me and I support anybody who wants the C-log), however as a run and gun shooter who doesn't have much time for post processing, I think the Wide DR should be there, so that I can put a very usable video profile from the get go. This is now an officially photography+videography gear and should have both photography and videography picture profile.


----------



## ecka (Feb 28, 2016)

pwp said:


> As CR states, this is all from a source without a track record so should be read with a grain of salt.
> 
> Who cares what it's called...5DX, 5D-MkIV, 5d-Jupiter, 5D-Donut. 8) It's going to be a great camera.
> 
> ...



I feel your pain.


----------



## neo302 (Feb 28, 2016)

I wonder if there is any chance of having any type of pop out screen.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 28, 2016)

dilbert said:


> 5DX ... yay! ugh.
> 
> What will Canon do when they get to "5DX Mark III"? 5DY?  Or "5DU"?
> 
> ...



Yes, Canon is as vexed about the X as you are. It would be a 5DX Mark II, Mark III, etc. Y'all are just too hung up on the Mark IV thing.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 28, 2016)

pwp said:


> As CR states, this is all from a source without a track record so should be read with a grain of salt.
> 
> Who cares what it's called...5DX, 5D-MkIV, 5d-Jupiter, 5D-Donut. 8) It's going to be a great camera.
> 
> ...



You are right. It will be a great camera and I hope I can get one someday.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 28, 2016)

Bernard said:


> shussainfotos said:
> 
> 
> > I started my wedding business last year, and to add a second camera in my gears list I was just about to buy another 5d Mark iii a few hours ago. That's when I came across this post. I guess I will just have to wait three months. The wedding season does not start till then anyways.
> ...


The shutter noise 1DX, makes it unsuitable for weddings. There are cases of photographers expelled from the ceremony by the priest.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 28, 2016)

midluk said:


> How fast could Canon even come out with the 5D4/5DX (assuming they want to and have its design finished), taking into account that the production lines are likely busy with the initial batches of the 1DX2 and 80D?



True. Rumor has it that the Canons only have two production lines and they still have to produce 7D mkII, 70D, all those point and shoots, and the rebel line. It's tough doing all that with just two production lines.


----------



## livingunique (Feb 28, 2016)

I really hope it has a touchscreen, or at the very least, an articulating screen like the D750.

I love the touchscreen on my 70D and I want it to happen on the higher profile cameras as well.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm kind of over the specs wars, a camera is a camera at the end of the day. 

Things that interest me are things like HDR video in Canon's T6S for example.

A camera that combines 3 burst shots with bracketed exposure in camera into a single image for example, that is something that would make me excited.

A camera that can take into account the time of day into its metering and white balance system.

Or in-camera fixing of distortion. We already have CA and Vignetting autofixes, why not distortion too.

More AF points or higher resolution, doesn't do much for me. I want a more fundamental change to photography.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 28, 2016)

edit, double post


----------



## RGF (Feb 28, 2016)

Depends upon how you count, but this could be 5D M6 (5D, 5D M2, 5D M3, 5DS - v 4, 5DSR - v5). Why X?


----------



## neurorx (Feb 28, 2016)

I am not really interested in the video expansions. If there isn't a large increase in dynamic range and less noise ISO, the 1DX II autofocus, I'll wait for the next version in another 3 years. An small increase in fps and megapixels would be nice, but not a big deal. The in camera HDR that the 5D mark III has really doesnt perform so if they are going to continue it and improvement in that to more images would be nice.






5D Mark III, 24-70mm F.28L, 70-200mm F.2.8L II, 100-400mm F4.5-5.6L II, 100mm F2.8L, 16-35mm F2.8L II, 50mm F1.4, 85mm F1.8


----------



## RGF (Feb 28, 2016)

Mac Duderson said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Just hoping the Mp's don't go over 24Mp
> ...



Remember film? Well today you can 36 exposures (what you got on a roll film) for a $1 or $2. Really what does a few extra cards cost? You can get a 128GB Sandisk Extreme CF (Not Pro version) for $100. 4,000 pictures on it. Buy a CF and SD card, record to both simultaneously to have backup for $180 or so. Don't need to waste time changing cards during an event.

So how much did you spend film for an event? 50 rolls? at $15 for film and processing? $750. Each event. Make a pair of CF and SD cards look darn cheap.

Just remember when you get the cards to verify them. I fill each card 4 times and verify what I wrote. Only then do I trust a card. I do this about once a year. And since NAND gates have lifetimes of 1000s if not 10,000s cycles, this testing does not impact the cards life.

Just my $0.02. If you your business ..


----------



## RGF (Feb 28, 2016)

neurorx said:


> I am not really interested in the video expansions. If there isn't a large increase in dynamic range and less noise ISO, the 1DX II autofocus, I'll wait for the next version in another 3 years. An small increase in fps and megapixels would be nice, but not a big deal. The in camera HDR that the 5D mark III has really doesnt perform so if they are going to continue it and improvement in that to more images would be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In camera HDR is "fun" but not useful for real work. I like to use it to show it off.

I agree I don't want video but I suspect that video is one of those things that helps sell the camera (more people want it then don't).


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Feb 28, 2016)

Besides the given improvements expected, I still want to see:
1. GPS
2. Audio annotation

Given that it will be a 5DX, maybe the "X" indicates that it will inherit some of the 
capabilities and technology of the 1DX series.
I really like the quiet shutter on my 5DS. If they can get that into the 5DX with a higher frame rate, that would be perfect.
Since Canon has designed a GPS for the metal chassis,(1DX II) I'm hoping for the 5DX to get it.


----------



## Muttonhead (Feb 28, 2016)

I have a 5DMKIII,5DSR, and 7DMKII. I've only shot video on two occasions, for my Girlfriends daughters volleyball recruiting portfolio. That was it. No interest otherwise.

However! The 5D4 must have 4K. No question. There are too many vid folks moving away from the 5D3 to other 4K options. I attended a wedding almost 2 years ago and the crew had already switched to Panasonic for video, with 5D3's for stills. 

As for the other stuff? I'm guessing a minimum 28MP, but probably 36MP. CFast? No choice. It will have an improved Dynamic Range, but probably still trail Sony/Nikon. I would like to see higher flash sync, as others have stated. As for increased frame rate, I highly doubt it, perhaps 6/sec max, or the inclusion of a crop mode.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 28, 2016)

I doubt we will see much more than 6 fps. They don´t want this camera to compete with the 1DXII. My bet is 28-30MP, improved low ISO noise and cleaner high ISO noise, improved DR, improved AF and 4k with a little less functionality than the 1DXII.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 28, 2016)

If rumors are true, the camera is now in production, its a long pipeline from beginning of production to delivery. Specifications are set 2 years in advance, and the features are set in order to meet price goals. For example, Fast FPS needs a high end shutter mechanism, and a processor / memory flow system that can move the data. In the case of 4K, they need to decide on compression, anyone can turn out highly compressed 4k video that is just a joke, but less compression is progressively more expensive.

It all depends on the price point. Components are specified to meet the price.

The firmware is one of the most difficult parts and the final part of the product. Getting all the components to play together smoothly and reliably is very difficult. Firmware for single processors and dual processors can be different, so if its a single processor camera, they cannot completely use firmware from the 1DX II, but its likely 80-95% the same. Some think this means they are suppressing features from the higher end camera, but it can also mean that the hardware will not support a feature in a reliable manner. In some cases, performance can be improved, but the designers follow the roadmap for the features and specifications. Their budgets do not allow for the extensive testing to show that better performance is possible with the hardware. One example is the firmware change to the 5D MK III to allow f/8 AF. Extensive testing was required before they released the firmware update. Users already knew it was possible based on the use of third party TC's, but possible and reliable mean two different things.

A analogy, is a automobile. Its possible to revise the computer hardware to give a engine more horsepower, but at a sacrifice in reliability. The transmission may not last long, the cooling system may be inadequate, the suspension might make the car unsafe, and the engine components, rods, pistons, bearings, are all stressed more and will fail sooner. Every part is designed to perform at a certain level and meet reliability requirements. If a designer wants to change a part of the system, lots of testing is required. That transmission might be fine with 15% more horsepower, a bigger radiator can be installed, and so on until the price jumps as well.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 28, 2016)

Nininini said:


> [...]
> Or in-camera fixing of distortion. We already have CA and Vignetting autofixes, why not distortion too.
> [...]



7D mark ii has in camera fixing of distortion. If I remember correctly it can do it just for video which is great for UWA lenses.
There is a good chance that the new 5D model will have it too.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 28, 2016)

Very good post and analogy! Reliability for me is much more important than fancy features which may cause a system fail.

Only a few of us have a faint idea about the complexity of a modern camera basically consisting of mechanics, electronics and code which brings mechanics and electronics to life.

I am building a simple level electronics for the hot shoe to help me levelling my old cameras. Connecting a accelerometer sensor to an arduino and read out the values is done in 20 minutes and costs roughly 10 EUR/$ for the hardware incl. a RGB LED as visual indicator. But learning how to detect the level and put this information into a ergonmical display took 10-15 hours. The first 70% of the time I learned that the MPU6050 sensor isn't the best solution for that task. The next step is putting everything together in a (more or less) small housing and add a battery. I think this will swallow another 10-15 hours. The essence: Putting some hardware together is a task of 1 hour, to make a useful SYSTEM of these components is a task of 10, 30 or 50 hours - for the simple system I described.



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> [...]
> 
> A analogy, is a automobile. Its possible to revise the computer hardware to give a engine more horsepower, but at a sacrifice in reliability. The transmission may not last long, the cooling system may be inadequate, the suspension might make the car unsafe, and the engine components, rods, pistons, bearings, are all stressed more and will fail sooner. Every part is designed to perform at a certain level and meet reliability requirements. If a designer wants to change a part of the system, lots of testing is required. That transmission might be fine with 15% more horsepower, a bigger radiator can be installed, and so on until the price jumps as well.


----------



## midluk (Feb 28, 2016)

mb66energy said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...


I doubt they implement it for stills with the OVF. When doing distortion correction you have to crop some part of the image, which you can preview with an EVF or in live view, but not with an OVF.


----------



## CanoKnight (Feb 28, 2016)

On a slightly off topic, I read somewhere that Canon were planning to migrate their camera OS from DRYOS (homegrown) to Android. I don't know if that's true, maybe it will launch with the 5dx (!), but such a transition would make sense.


----------



## neighborsgoat (Feb 28, 2016)

Looking forward to 4K video. Not for the 4K itself, but for the other benefits this usually brings: a higher framerate for full HD. 60 fps will be quite fine; anything above will be a dream and an instant purchase from my side.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 28, 2016)

midluk said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > Nininini said:
> ...



Good point - haven't thought about that. Perhaps an option for the RAW + JPEG modes?


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 28, 2016)

CanoKnight said:


> On a slightly off topic, I read somewhere that Canon were planning to migrate their camera OS from DRYOS (homegrown) to Android. I don't know if that's true, maybe it will launch with the 5dx (!), but such a transition would make sense.



Hopefully they stay with what they have and maybe invite the Magic Lantern team to codevelop functions and libraries for their cameras.
And I don't think Canon uses the goolazon-OS - it would increase the complexity by vast amounts: a full grown but still sometimes clumsy linux clone serviced by major companies who try to sell others products with very low risk? No.
My grandmother said "You can nail a meat ball on your knee" (german: Man kann sich auch eine Frikadelle ans Knie nageln) - you can but who likes it?


----------



## beardsquad (Feb 28, 2016)

CanoKnight said:


> On a slightly off topic, I read somewhere that Canon were planning to migrate their camera OS from DRYOS (homegrown) to Android. I don't know if that's true, maybe it will launch with the 5dx (!), but such a transition would make sense.



You read that on DPReview on a post by a user with a history of peddling absolute BS. Take it with a big helping of salt.


----------



## beardsquad (Feb 28, 2016)

Eldar said:


> I doubt we will see much more than 6 fps. They don´t want this camera to compete with the 1DXII. My bet is 28-30MP, improved low ISO noise and cleaner high ISO noise, improved DR, improved AF and 4k with a little less functionality than the 1DXII.



With an upper fps limit of 16, would a 5DIV capable of 8-10 fps really be threatening? The 5D shutter is only good for 150,000 actuations, 1D is 400,000. They're in entirely different leagues.


----------



## Adelino (Feb 28, 2016)

CanoKnight said:


> On a slightly off topic, I read somewhere that Canon were planning to migrate their camera OS from DRYOS (homegrown) to Android. I don't know if that's true, maybe it will launch with the 5dx (!), but such a transition would make sense.



That would be HORRIBLE. My phone fails and has bugs and does wacky things, I want ZERO of that in a camera.


----------



## ecka (Feb 28, 2016)

Eldar said:


> *I doubt* we will see much *more than 6 fps*. They don´t want this camera to *compete with the 1DXII*. My bet is 28-30MP, improved low ISO noise and cleaner high ISO noise, improved DR, improved AF and 4k with a little less functionality than the 1DXII.



70D/80D got 7fps, 7D got 8fps, 7D2 got 10fps, how on earth would 8fps compete with 16fps 1DX2?
The fricking 5DS shoots 50MP at 5fps, which in processing power is like 10fps @ 25MP. How come 70D didn't compete or "cannibalize" anything?
Nikon cheap-end FF D610 shoots 24MP at 6fps and that's what Canon should be concerned about. Not self-restricting segmentation and marketing.


----------



## brad-man (Feb 28, 2016)

Adelino said:


> CanoKnight said:
> 
> 
> > On a slightly off topic, I read somewhere that Canon were planning to migrate their camera OS from DRYOS (homegrown) to Android. I don't know if that's true, maybe it will launch with the 5dx (!), but such a transition would make sense.
> ...



Oh come on. Who doesn't want to do online banking on their camera?


----------



## CanoKnight (Feb 28, 2016)

brad-man said:


> Adelino said:
> 
> 
> > CanoKnight said:
> ...




Online banking maybe a little farther down the road. But I can see Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, Vimeo and YouTube apps being built in.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 28, 2016)

CanoKnight said:


> On a slightly off topic, I read somewhere that Canon were planning to migrate their camera OS from DRYOS (homegrown) to Android. I don't know if that's true, maybe it will launch with the 5dx (!), but such a transition would make sense.



Goolge is on my browser, on my smarphone, on my TV, in my car.

Please don't let it get its paws on my camera.

I don't want Android anywhere near my camera. I think Google has enough personal information about people that it doesn need to have access to my camera.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 28, 2016)

ecka said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > *I doubt* we will see much *more than 6 fps*. They don´t want this camera to *compete with the 1DXII*. My bet is 28-30MP, improved low ISO noise and cleaner high ISO noise, improved DR, improved AF and 4k with a little less functionality than the 1DXII.
> ...


Since you quote me, you may find that I said Not Much More Than 6, meaning not 6, but probably not as much as 10 ...


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 28, 2016)

Nininini said:


> CanoKnight said:
> 
> 
> > On a slightly off topic, I read somewhere that Canon were planning to migrate their camera OS from DRYOS (homegrown) to Android. I don't know if that's true, maybe it will launch with the 5dx (!), but such a transition would make sense.
> ...


what's your problem? You don't want to have to wait for a response from google when you push the shutter? You don't want automatic downloads of your images to Google servers? sheesh!


----------



## Tugela (Feb 28, 2016)

Maybe the next version will be the 5DIII Mark II


----------



## ecka (Feb 28, 2016)

Eldar said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



Well, what's wrong with 10? 
Extra 2fps is quite a lot actually. I thought "Not Much More Than 6" could mean 6.5fps or 7fps.


----------



## Mac Duderson (Feb 28, 2016)

RGF said:


> Mac Duderson said:
> 
> 
> > pwp said:
> ...



I'm more talking about external drive space not camera card space. I have more then enough for cards but I was referring to storing the Raw files. We store them for 1 year for the client if they need changes and my computer HD is 3tb so everything has to go on tons of external drives. The computer 3tb is already clogged with current shoots so if I went more then 30mp camera I have no idea what I would do. I don't like running LR off of external drives becasue things never seem to go smooth.
I agree storage is cheap but there gets to be a point of too much. I'm at 32TB external and gets a bit annoying organizing from a 3tb internal.


----------



## JoeDavid (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm not a big video user but I will be interested in seeing if they do DCI 4K or UHD 4K in the 5DX. If they are mainly targeting wedding photography, UHD 4K is the better option. That's Canon BS about the DCI allowing you to adjust your UHD crop. The difference is 4096 versus 3940 pixels which, at those resolutions, is not that much width to play with and would be a required crop on every video. As far as I know there are no large screen TVs that do DCI 4K, only some projectors. Whichever they do, the real question is will it be a center crop of the full sensor like the 1DXM2. If it is it gets smaller and smaller in the overall frame as the MPs go up.


----------



## Mr. Shakes (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm just hoping the newest 5D variant is incredibly good so that I can pick up a used 5D S for cheap!


----------



## Quackator (Feb 28, 2016)

JoeDavid said:


> That's Canon BS about the DCI allowing you to adjust your UHD crop.
> The difference is 4096 versus 3940 pixels which, at those resolutions,
> is not that much width to play with(...)



It's enough for de-shaking in most cases, and DCI 4k is required if you 
want to use the camera as source for the big screen.


----------



## mclaren777 (Feb 28, 2016)

CanoKnight said:


> On a slightly off topic, I read somewhere that Canon were planning to migrate their camera OS from DRYOS (homegrown) to Android. I don't know if that's true, maybe it will launch with the 5dx (!), but such a transition would make sense.



I remember reading that last year and it freaked me out. I hate the software-based systems on most mirrorless cameras and I'll be really disappointed if Canon goes down that route.

Regarding the 5DX claims, I really hope Canon has something close to immediate availability for this camera. Opening pre-orders on the day of announcement with fulfillment beginning two weeks later would be incredible!


----------



## ecka (Feb 29, 2016)

Mac Duderson said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Mac Duderson said:
> ...



Get a second internal HDD? Maybe 6TB?
The need for storage capacity will grow, regardless. Technology will improve, price will go down, everything will be fine . 32TB is like 16 x 2TB SD cards, no big deal, fits in a pocket.


----------



## tron (Feb 29, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> Over the last 48 hours, we’ve seen and heard a lot of talk about the EOS 5D Mark III replacement. Nothing I’ve seen has come from a known source, but I’ll pass it along anyway.</p>
> <p>These are direct quotes of what we’ve been told or seen.</p>
> <blockquote><p>“Next 5D will be announced around NAB and will be called _*5D X*_. 4k is certain, moderate pixel count and <span class="il">new</span> AF system based on 1D X II. No separate video-orientated version.”</p>
> <p>“We have been told Canon upcoming Canon 5D series camera will have Canon <em>Log</em> and Wide DR gamut. [<a href="http://thenewcamera.com/canon-5d-mark-iv-coming-with-4k-and-dualpixel-cmos-af-sensor/" target="_blank">source</a>]”</p>
> ...


If it is going for some unexplained reason to be named 5Dx then it will also probably have a horn to push away Nikon users ;D ;D ;D


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 29, 2016)

beardsquad said:


> CanoKnight said:
> 
> 
> > On a slightly off topic, I read somewhere that Canon were planning to migrate their camera OS from DRYOS (homegrown) to Android. I don't know if that's true, maybe it will launch with the 5dx (!), but such a transition would make sense.
> ...



The mere fact that it seems to be started by him is enough to make me want to call BS. Don't take it at all- save your salt for something else. lol


----------



## pwp (Feb 29, 2016)

RGF said:


> Mac Duderson said:
> 
> 
> > pwp said:
> ...



Yes I do remember film. Good riddance too! 

For most professionals and high volume enthusiast the argument against more megapixels has practically nothing to do with cost of extra cards, pressure on current projects HDD storage and archival HDD storage, it's about volume management and performance. That covers camera performance across high iso, buffer depth, FPS and so on plus the impact on computer performance at the post production stage. 24 Mp maximum please!

-pw


----------



## noms78 (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm hoping the 5d3 successor will have between 26 and 28mp. I don't consider the 5DS/5DSR a replacement for the 5D3. Despite the 50MP resolution they have worse noise performance and there is "something" about the image quality I do not like (like taking an APSC sensor and putting too many megapixels in it).

Canon needs to complete with D810 (and its successor) which have 36mp+ so it makes sense to have a modest bump in MP. 22->24MP is too small. 28MP would be ideal (27% more detail).


----------



## David the street guy (Feb 29, 2016)

jebrady03 said:


> LOL at the people who don't understand market segmentation... A 5D line camera with 10 FPS?! 8 is a stretch. 10 isn't even dreaming, it's hallucinating.



8 FPS is a stretch? I just bought a 12 years old camera that shoots at 8.5 FPS for around 100$…


----------



## RGF (Feb 29, 2016)

CanoKnight said:


> On a slightly off topic, I read somewhere that Canon were planning to migrate their camera OS from DRYOS (homegrown) to Android. I don't know if that's true, maybe it will launch with the 5dx (!), but such a transition would make sense.



Then Google will know where every shot was taken, time of day, possible in subject matter. Be ready for a new set of advertisements just tailored for you.

Now if they used Apple software, ...

;D


----------



## tpatana (Feb 29, 2016)

Wish they'd release specs soon so I can decide my next body.


----------



## sanj (Feb 29, 2016)

C-Log is very important to me. 1dx2 fails to interest me because of lack of C-log.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 29, 2016)

ecka said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > *I doubt* we will see much *more than 6 fps*. They don´t want this camera to *compete with the 1DXII*. My bet is 28-30MP, improved low ISO noise and cleaner high ISO noise, improved DR, improved AF and 4k with a little less functionality than the 1DXII.
> ...



Even 12 FPS wouldn't make a difference.


----------



## kaihp (Feb 29, 2016)

pwp said:


> For most professionals and high volume enthusiast the argument against more megapixels has practically nothing to do with cost of extra cards, pressure on current projects HDD storage and archival HDD storage, it's about volume management and performance. That covers camera performance across high iso, buffer depth, FPS and so on plus the impact on computer performance at the post production stage. 24 Mp maximum please!



The cost of storage is not in the memory card. It's not in your harddrives. It's in ensuring that your data is safe and secure against user error and technical malfunctions. The cost is in good quality backup and redundancy.


----------



## MayaTlab (Feb 29, 2016)

sanj said:


> C-Log is very important to me. 1dx2 fails to interest me because of lack of C-log.



But that's because, obviously, you're going to buy a C300 II, in addition to your photo camera, to have it, aren't you ? 

Proof that Canon's product differentiation is working _so well_ indeed.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Feb 29, 2016)

dilbert said:


> My estimate on FPS is like this...
> 
> (16*20)/(14*18)*(6*22)/newMPcount
> 
> ...


I think
a) If they want to maintain the status quo with the 1D line:
new fps = (6) x (14/12) 
= 7.0 fps

b) If they want to create tension between 7D-II vs 5D-next without pressuring the 1D-line:
new fps = (6) x (14x10) / (12x8)
= 8.75 fps


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 29, 2016)

Canon 5DX, 12FPS, CFAST, and blah blah blah video.


----------



## InterMurph (Feb 29, 2016)

*Re: Is it real "The Canon 5DX Is Coming"?*



yli said:


> Got something interesting from http://bokeh.digitalrev.com
> 
> The Canon 5DX Is Coming
> http://bokeh.digitalrev.com/article/the-canon-5dx-is-coming


They added a note:


> Update: A previous version of this article was incorrectly sourced and has now been credited to *CanonRumors* and NewCamera.


----------



## H. Jones (Feb 29, 2016)

I think it's a bit silly to include the 7D Mark II in this, the 5D is going to be a $3,700+ camera, the 7D Mark II is a $1,400 camera right now. I'm pretty confident that Canon would happily sell people a 3,700 camera over a 1,400 camera.

If the 5D has 10 FPS it'll make a great case for itself, while keeping the 1DX mark II 4-6 frames ahead. I'm definitely in the market for a 1DX2 though, even if the 5D has 10 FPS, because I need everything I can get out of my camera and the 1DX2 seems like the perfect match for me.


----------



## glness (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm taking this lightly as it is only a CR1. As primarily a nature photographer, I am really hoping for a substantial improvement to the next 5D line or there is not much reason to upgrade from my 5DIII. What I'm looking for includes:
• 30+ MP, on-chip ADC sensor
• DR in the 14 range with substantially improved low-light performance.
• Improved AF, although the 5D III AF has always been great.
• 8+ FPS

The rumor forums (this one and those for other brands) have always made me hope for the best, but rarely has Canon or the other manufacturers met my expectations. I am waiting for Canon to deliver a pleasant surprise and deliver a knockout with the next intro.


----------



## GLittPhoto (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm currently on the 5diii+5dsr. I will be replacing my 5diii with either the 1dxii or the 5dx. I'm a photographer and videographer, and I need my second Canon body to have the best video options possible to accompany my Ursa Mini 4.6k on shoots, and in a few cases be the A cam. But I also need it to perform with as much DR and clean shadows as possible for photography (surely the 1dxii will trounce in this category) I'm preordered on 1dxii. The sensor looks wildly exciting given Canon's past DR issues. I'm looking forward to 4k60p, and frankly MJPEG file sizes doesn't scare me.

The question will follow here shortly, and videographers, please chime in. These new Digital Rev rumors have really made me question my preorder of the 1dxii over the not yet announce 5dx for the following reasons. Though I'm greatly looking forward to the the amazing new sensor performance (based on the high ISO leaked images from 1dxii about) from the 1dxii, the rumored inclusion of Canon Log and Wide Gamut on the 5dx has really given me pause.

The questions.

1. What are the chances that this rumor of 5dx Canon Log is true? Very exciting but strange addition considering the Cinema line.
2. What are the changes that Canon Log might be added to 1dxii at a later date? Is that even possible?
3. How pliable is MJPEG in post in comparison to Canon Log. 800mbps on 4k60p seems beefy, but I've not worked with MJPEG much.
4. Touchscreen. Man, the tracking on the 1dxii looks really fantastic for putting it on a gimbal to rack focus. If 5dx doesn't have a touch screen, there's the deal breaker right there for me. You think they'll include that?

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## deleteme (Feb 29, 2016)

dolina said:


> Naming conventions aside I look forward to this happening.
> 
> With the inclusion of CFast and hopefully UHS-II bus SD cards I wonder what will be continuous shooting speed and dynamic range of the RAW images.
> 
> ...



The 5D series has never been about frame rates. Canon would have you consider their 1D series instead.

As for DR that is a separate issue that I am sure Canon is abundantly aware of .
I wonder if we will see a cute re-interpretation of DR specs instead of dramatic improvement in performance.

I already satisfy my high frame rate appetite with my 20MP Panasonic FZ-1000 at 15fps.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Feb 29, 2016)

sanj said:


> C-Log is very important to me. 1dx2 fails to interest me because of lack of C-log.



I fully expect a fw upgrade within 6 months to correct this, the calls for this will be too loud to ignore.


----------



## K (Mar 1, 2016)

We know the 5DX will be better than the 5D3 in FPS. But by how much? 

I'm assuming an improvement, unlike the 80D that kept the same FPS as the 70D. With Nikon running the D750 at 6.5, Canon must respond. If Canon leaves the 5DX at 6fps, that will earn them quite a bit of criticism.

Thus, the most likely and also smallest improvement will be 7fps. Which is decent. In the 5-7 fps realm, each frame per second that much more significant compared to say 11fps vs 12fps. 

A generous improvement would be 8fps. That would be really solid. 8fps in the 7D was a great event camera speed. All without being a pro-sports FPS level camera (10fps or more). 9fps would be very surprising leap in speed. We might also see a middle of the road increase, say 7.5fps. 

10FPS is NOT happening. That would hurt 1DX2 sales. I wrote a huge post in an older thread as to how to think about FPS. It is about segmenting the practical usefulness and abilities of frame rates. 10FPS is "good enough" high speed sports FPS, and it is "good enough" for many to skip out on the 1DX2, particular those who, while aren't hurting for money or on a tight budget, wouldn't mind dodging having to pay $6,000, as they can put the extra into glass or other gear. Yes, there's a demand for FF with high FPS without all the other benefits of a 1D series camera. 10fps serves a lot of needs. 14/16fps is then left for the most demanding of demanding. Canon isn't stupid. They'll be sure to drive up those buyers who would be satisfied with 9 or 10fps into a 1D series by keeping the 5DX at 7 or 8 at most.

Same reason the 6D2 isn't getting two card slots. Drive anyone who cares about data security for paid jobs up to a 5D series. Some will do that, others will defect to Nikon.


The one area Canon could no longer use as a "segmentation" tool is autofocus. They had to give in due to market forces. The 80D having 45pt system is proof of that. This means the 6D2 is going to at least have the same. If it has anything less, it will be very lame in the eyes of the marketplace that judges specs. 2016 and possibly 2017 for that camera...FULL FRAME with 19pt and 1 slot at $2K or more? What a joke. I'm hoping for 45pt and 2 slot for a solid entry FF.


Giving in and finally offering up serious AF systems is one of the most expected and safest areas for Canon to do that. In reality, they concede little. In other words, it allows them to not look bad compared to Nikon - but they still segment and upsell within their own lineup by protecting frame rate and card slots. Let's face it, without high FPS, these advanced AF systems aren't really that useful. Ok, less focus and recompose. That's about it. But the idea with these systems is advanced tracking of fast moving subjects, which generally speaking - also requires the benefit of high FPS.


----------



## dash2k8 (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm a Canikon shooter with a D750. If the 5DX can perform similarly, it will make my work flow a lot easier. I will only need to bring one set of lenses, for example. I assume it will cost more than the D750, so it is not unreasonable to demand similar DR/noise/AF (considering it borrows a lot of stuff from the 1DX2). Keeping fingers crossed...


----------



## pwp (Mar 1, 2016)

K said:


> We know the 5DX will be better than the 5D3 in FPS. But by how much?.......
> 
> 10FPS is NOT happening. That would hurt 1DX2 sales......


The shutter durability of the 1DX2 should retain the hard-core high volume shooters. My 5D MkIII is on it's third shutter. Each shutter has been averaging around 130k clicks which CPS says is pretty normal. I expected better.

A 5D-(X/MkIV ??? ) even with top spec AF and 10 FPS, wouldn't hurt 1DX2 sales. The 1-Series burst depth, weather proofing spec, unrivalled ergonomics and that carved from a solid lump of Unobtanium feel should carry the day. On top of that, you've got that 1-Series shutter life. Huge!

-pw


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 1, 2016)

Sounds good, but hopefully not too moderate of a pixel count. The 5Ds mess is giving them issues. A7R II proves you can do tops video and high DR and high ISO and high MP all at once.

And hopefully they do offer a 1:1 zoomed peak book during video, sure their video AF will be good at times, but sometimes you have to go manual for video and they way they crippled it it's impossible to focus in manual mode (without ML at least, but not sure that will ever arrive for 5DX).

But the Canon LOG, Wide DR, 4k, 1DX2 AF stuff all sounds very good.

But oh hint hint they could make up for going lower MP count by then giving the video something special, like 10bits. Then you are worse in some ways but definitely better in others. Instead of equal in most and worse in some.


----------



## tron (Mar 1, 2016)

pwp said:


> K said:
> 
> 
> > We know the 5DX will be better than the 5D3 in FPS. But by how much?.......
> ...


Good remarks! Which remind me that we need a 5DMkIV that has bigger buffer than 5D3, takes pics at 8 fps, is better weather sealed (OK I mean up to 7D2 level!) has great DR and High ISO performance drrrrrrinnn oh no my wake alarm.... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## dolina (Mar 1, 2016)

I look forward to the 5D3 replacement having between 24-51MP.

It having CFast (600MB/s) + UHS-II (312MB/s) SD card will allow for 10fps drive, hopefully.

What else? 

ISO 100-51,200? 

10fps drive would hurt the 7D Mark II more than the 1DX2.


----------



## CanoKnight (Mar 2, 2016)

Nininini said:


> CanoKnight said:
> 
> 
> > On a slightly off topic, I read somewhere that Canon were planning to migrate their camera OS from DRYOS (homegrown) to Android. I don't know if that's true, maybe it will launch with the 5dx (!), but such a transition would make sense.
> ...




Android is an *open source operating system*. It's not some mysterious app that Google installs in your phone to spy on you with. What that means is that the innards of the OS are open for anyone to see and they are free to do whatever they like with it. They can twist it, bend it, shape it and modify it to heart's content. If there is anything in Android that "reports back to Google" it's the out of the box Google version of it, but if built from 'source' - which is free to download- you can exclude any part that you don't like from your build, including the part that 'reports back to Google'. Amazon did that with fireOS, and there is a Chinese company also building their own customized version of Android from source for their own line of mobile devices. If Canon wanted to run their EOS line of cameras on Android, which imo would be a great thing to do because Google has more software brainpower than Canon, they could download the source from Google like the other companies did and build their version of Android customized for their cameras.


----------



## ecka (Mar 2, 2016)

dolina said:


> I look forward to the 5D3 replacement having between 24-51MP.
> 
> It having CFast (600MB/s) + UHS-II (312MB/s) SD card will allow for 10fps drive, hopefully.
> 
> ...



39MP or more 
OVF + EVF
CFast + Dual SD
8fps or more
ISO 25-25600
built-in RT transmitter
1DX2 AF system
vari-angle touch screen!
4K60p, DPAF, focus peaking

Of course it is impossible ... I mean vari-angle touch screen with focus peaking in a 5D body , but at least the rest of it should be there. :


----------



## slclick (Mar 2, 2016)

I cannot fathom having 'more' than what my 5D3 offers. Hell, I could even downgrade to a 6D and be happy. Not that there's any chance in hell I'm doing just that, lol. But still, I'm happy with my camera bodies and all I look forward to rumor wise is about glass and compact backups such as an SL2 or a next level ML from Canon.


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 5, 2016)

CanoKnight said:


> On a slightly off topic, I read somewhere that Canon were planning to migrate their camera OS from DRYOS (homegrown) to Android. I don't know if that's true, maybe it will launch with the 5dx (!), but such a transition would make sense.



Why does that make sense?


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 5, 2016)

CanoKnight said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > Adelino said:
> ...



Why limit to online banking? Why not porn or watching sports while taking pics? Catch up on fb friends?


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 18, 2016)

Mr Majestyk said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...



You or your friend are a liar. : If your friend is the liar, slap him. If you are the liar, slap yourself.


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 23, 2019)

Mr Majestyk said:


> Yes and I said so 2 days before Canon Rumors also heard this. I know a Canon employee testing the replacement and all he would tell me is the name change, they have dropped the mark IV naming.


Of course, you were wrong again.


----------



## Michael Clark (Oct 24, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Of course, you were wrong again.



Well, they did move the Mark III badge from the bottom right front of the camera to the top right front of the camera for the Mark IV. Maybe that's what he meant?


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 24, 2019)

Michael Clark said:


> Well, they did move the Mark III badge from the bottom right front of the camera to the top right front of the camera for the Mark IV. Maybe that's what he meant?



Wouldn't that be raising the mark IV naming ?


----------

